# Rackedupagain!!!



## STRIPASAURUS (Apr 6, 2003)

120 qt. headin' the the beach.....





































Git'r done!!!


----------



## Mike S (Mar 17, 2007)

Hey, I know that rack.  Thanks again Mike.


----------



## STRIPASAURUS (Apr 6, 2003)

Mike S said:


> Hey, I know that rack.  Thanks again Mike.


Your more than welcome!!! Thank you Mike!!!

Git'r done!!!


----------

